

Why 3d movies hurt your eyes and make you nauseous - lukas
http://www.slate.com/id/2215265/

======
cjlars
I'm relatively uninformed on this, but couldn't you reduce these unpleasant
effects by 'flattening' the 3D image? If the optical effect never (or rarely)
appears to come more than say, several feet off of the screen, then you loose
the nauseating effects, while keeping a kinder, gentler textured image.

I saw a 3D at the local aquarium recently and it seemed like every image came
as far out as possible. I, of course, left with a headache. After all, a
distorted guitar is nice, but any effect can be overdone.

~~~
bemmu
In current 3D films in theme parks and such the effect is often way
overstated. 3D will really start to matter after is used simply to tell the
story more vividly, as color is used now.

